# NEED HELP ON NEW PM 1440 GT



## Uncle_H (Jan 17, 2017)

Received my new PM 1440 GT Lathe, I have single phase 220v in my garage and the lathe is three phase, I bought a Hitachi WJ200-022SF phase convertor, but they tell me that wont work without rewiring the inside of the lathe?  Would a Rotary Phase Convertor be a good fix?


----------



## Firestopper (Jan 17, 2017)

UN, I don't believe you need to rewire the inside of your machine for the VFD to work, however if you want to take full advantage of what a VFD has to offer you would.
Be a little patient and you will get some more qualified answers explaining in greater detail.


----------



## mksj (Jan 17, 2017)

A few individuals have rewired their 1440GT so the contactors are converter from switching the high voltage to low voltage to switch the VFD control inputs. The VFD also need to be programmed and put in an electrical enclosure. I can provide some general directions, but you need to be comfortable with making these changes and have some electrical wiring background. The 3 phase machines do work better than the single phase, and the 1440GT 3 phase machine is 3Hp vs. 2 HP for the single phase. An RPC is also an alternative which is more plug and play, but without the VFD benefits. I think most people who buy a machine with a VFD for the first time are use not adequately informed in the complexity and cost involved in getting the VFD up and running properly, myself included. But once you have done a VFD install, it becomes more straight forward with each subsequent system you do.
Mark


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 18, 2017)

IMO, 
for folks that are less electrically proficient, a RPC may be a better, simpler way to get operational.
you can make them from spare parts as complex or simple as you may desire.
the basic premise being starting a 3 phase motor on single phase supply, once the intended motor turns, it generates its own third phase through induction
VFD's are great, but there is bit more to setting one up in comparison to a simple RPC


----------



## Uncle_H (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks for the help guys, I decided to bite the bullet and purchased a Phoenix RPC, more money than I intend to spend but in the long run, it will be the best way to go I believe.


----------



## Firestopper (Jan 20, 2017)

I run nine machines from a single RPC system. What H.P  RPC did you purchase?


----------



## Uncle_H (Jan 25, 2017)

firestopper said:


> I run nine machines from a single RPC system. What H.P  RPC did you purchase?[/QUOT
> 
> I bought a 7.5 HP Phoenix


----------



## Firestopper (Jan 26, 2017)

Uncle, if you plan on adding more 3 phase machines, the 7.5 HP will serve you well. The largest (HP) machine I run is a 5 HP Scotchman FI-51 iron worker. The 7.5 RPC has no problem under load. I have turned on all machines (one at a time) with no problem. I used #8 wire in conduit to all 3 ph receptacles allowing future expansions if needed.

The RPC  is very quiet unlike some other I've seen but I started out with a very nice idler motor. I used this motor on my first scratch built system in my old shop and it saved me well for 10 years. One day I started up the system and it chattered badly. I was in the middle of a time sensitive job and ordered a Phoenix 7.5 HP to complete the job. It worked well but was much more louder than I was used to. When I built the new shop I emailed Phase Craft (eBay) my motor specifications and they built a  control system for $200 delivered.
When I built the original system, I had well over $500 in parts from Grainger (not including the idler) so the Phase Craft was a no brainer and the phases are balanced nicely (I confirmed). I plan on adding a pilot light to the system as its ultra quiet. FWIW, I purchased the Howell motor for $50.00 from a local motor service center. Apparently, they rebuilt it for a customer who never came back, so after 3 years on the shelf, I walked in looking for a specific size, rpm and service factor. All they wanted was the cost they had in rebuild parts. I have more in wiring, conduit, receptacles and cord caps then the system itself.



As mentioned, the 3 phase is in conduit and supplies power to machines throughout the shop including overhead drops. The runs are somewhat long and might get longer with possible machine additions (you never know haha) so #8 wire was used.






Unless you buy a ridiculously large machine, your 7.5 RPC system will serve you well and have plenty of growing room.
I also wanted to mention the use of VFD's with a RPC system. With Mark's (mksj) help, we where able to add more control to the plate roller and the lathe. Something a RPC does not offer. If you find yourself wanting more control for features such as motor braking, adjustable rpm's on the fly, proximity carriage stop and more, you can always add a VFD.
Many experts on this site (I'm not) can help you with that when and if the time comes. Keep us posted on you power progress and as always, best of luck.
Turn and burn,
Paco

Edit: When you mount your RPC, use good vibration isolators to prevent resonance especially if you wall mount.


----------



## Bill W. (Jan 26, 2017)

firestopper said:


> Uncle, if you plan on adding more 3 phase machines, the 7.5 HP will serve you well. The largest (HP) machine I run is a 5 HP Scotchman FI-51 iron worker. The 7.5 RPC has no problem under load. I have turned on all machines (one at a time) with no problem. I used #8 wire in conduit to all 3 ph receptacles allowing future expansions if needed.
> 
> The RPC  is very quiet unlike some other I've seen but I started out with a very nice idler motor. I used this motor on my first scratch built system in my old shop and it saved me well for 10 years. One day I started up the system and it chattered badly. I was in the middle of a time sensitive job and ordered a Phoenix 7.5 HP to complete the job. It worked well but was much more louder than I was used to. When I built the new shop I emailed Phase Craft (eBay) my motor specifications and they built a  control system for $200 delivered.
> When I built the original system, I had well over $500 in parts from Grainger (not including the idler) so the Phase Craft was a no brainer and the phases are balanced nicely (I confirmed). I plan on adding a pilot light to the system as its ultra quiet. FWIW, I purchased the Howell motor for $50.00 from a local motor service center. Apparently, they rebuilt it for a customer who never came back, so after 3 years on the shelf, I walked in looking for a specific size, rpm and service factor. All they wanted was the cost they had in rebuild parts. I have more in wiring, conduit, receptacles and cord caps then the system itself.
> ...



Paco...
I followed the thread where you and Mark (mksj) did the extensive electrical work in your shop.  Great job!!!   BTW... Nice shop.  Bill W.


----------



## Firestopper (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi Bill,
The shop was up and running but I had been struggling with the plate roller when I reached out to Mark. The lathe conversion came after seeing his machine in action.
Mark has been extremely generous with his knowledge and time. We've forged a great friendship in the process and I can truly call him a friend, the kind you can count on one hand.
I really try to help others as limited as I am on many things but hopefully someone can use the info.
Thanks for your support Bill.


----------

